# Problemas electricos con sierra caladora



## jazzeado (Oct 7, 2010)

Hola a todos, tengo un problema con mi sierra caladora Black & Decker tipo jigsaw (no se lee claramente el modelo ni nada) funciona con carbones que conectan al motor. La rectificacion del voltaje está a cargo de un bobinado (todo esto es lo que yo supongo porque no hay fuente, ni circuito electrico alguno).La herrameinta no enciende. Tensión está llegando (es 220), pero al momento de conectarse al bobinado o después de el (está todo encapsulado y es de muy dificil acceso ,sin romper) tengo medición de 5V??. Quisiera por favor si alguien puede explicarme el funcionamiento de este tipo de aparato, o bien algun circuito. desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 7, 2010)

Sube fotos, sobre todo de la placa de características.

Josefe17


----------



## ecotronico (Oct 9, 2010)

siempre hay que revisar desde el enchufe hacia el aparato.
pero puede ser el bobinado que halla fallado,o se des-centro el rotor.

saludos y esperamos fotos.


----------

